# Is your paint thin and brittle - tons of stone chips in a short time for me



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My mom's has over 20k on her BMW. and under mine is 5k and I have a ton of stone chips.

I am SUPER CAREFUL, I do not tail gate and stay away purposely from stone hauler. I am super super
careful cause I hate stone chips. My mom only have 2 minor ones. Mine, well I took it to a pro to get them fixed, he said my paint is thin and brittle compared to other makers.

He fixed them flawlessly, cant find them but cost me. This guy used a new way of filled them and you cant find them. I cost my 360.00 to the complete front end. He said the VW and Toyota have thin paint.

and all the new BMW use a super hard clear coat called GHC coating on their cars now.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You sound like a perfect candidate for the 3M vinyl clear wrap.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

i have noticed the thin paint too. I just crossed 4800 miles.

edit- I have Reflex Silver


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

You should have got the 3M protective wrap. The curvy styling of our cars will bring more chips....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I think I remember there being similar complaints about front end chipping with the '98 to '10 New Beetle. Something about the blunt, upright front end.


----------



## va-kafer (Nov 22, 2012)

My '12 Turbo got some pretty bad pock marks, this past winter. Not only did the hood and fenders get nailed pretty badly but the front edge of the roof as well. Too late for the 3M clear mask, I went with the Colgan "sport bra" instead. I used Dr. Color Chip on some of the worst spots. I really wish I had the clear mask installed from day one.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw a commercial the other day for a spray on clear bra that 3M now offers... It's like plasti dip but clear so you can take it off easily when ever you want


----------



## va-kafer (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd have to cover the whole damn car with that stuff.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know that Volkswagen paint is particularly thin, but I have heard that BMW paint is very durable.


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

That is one of the few things that bug me about my beetle. I have noticed from day one that the paint is delicate inside and out. My black beetle has horrible road rash and scratches and I will be using my dr chip soon. I don't abuse this car at all. I don't feel tis is my fault. My chevys never had paint issues till they were older. I don't know if I should complain. Would it do any good?:banghead:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

MelindaJBZ said:


> That is one of the few things that bug me about my beetle. I have noticed from day one that the paint is delicate inside and out. My black beetle has horrible road rash and scratches and I will be using my dr chip soon. I don't abuse this car at all. I don't feel tis is my fault. My chevys never had paint issues till they were older. I don't know if I should complain. Would it do any good?:banghead:


Probably not at the dealer, but VWoA might lend an ear...


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I know the paint isn't the best so I opted for the 3M stuff although I just wish I paid the extra to do the full hood. If I could justify it ($) I would do the entire car but for sure I'm having the hood redone and possibly the full wheel fenders. I can attest the stuff really works and bugs wash off like’ Teflon. Of course using *warm water* with a tad of baby shampoo is the key!

eace:


----------



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ditto... Full of little pick marks. It has to be the shape of the cowling. My '67 has always had the same issues, although the speeds of the rocks plinking off the nose of the '67 at 55 mph versus the '13 at 80 mph causes less damage...

I'm exploring the 3M product after I get the present chips repaired.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I think I remember there being similar complaints about front end chipping with the '98 to '10 New Beetle. Something about the blunt, upright front end.


Compared to my '13 Mustang, this car has no grill.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Chrisho said:


> Compared to my '13 Mustang, this car has no grill.


Yep; there's no plastic, just painted metal (and painted plastic).


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I went to SoWo and back to NY...The front end of my car has a ton of white dots on both sides...it's horrible.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Same here?*

Vw replaced my bumper because of paint peel and many chips:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ling-on-top-of-front-bumper&p=82333135&posted=1#post82333135


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I am making some calls Monday about a clear bra or like thereof...

makes me sick. yeah, any BMW in my family has little to no chips. The guy said that BMW invented this really durable clear coat on their cars.

why don't VW follow??


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I drive 100 miles a day in heavy traffic and no problems. I had my car since fall of 2011. 

I had more in my previous 2 New Beetles though.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

OK found it guys.

http://www.aacustomshield.com/car-bra-protection-for-your-hood/


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> OK found it guys.
> 
> http://www.aacustomshield.com/car-bra-protection-for-your-hood/


Have you tried that stuff Babie?


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I to had seen the 3M tv ad and was wanting to sure this as well but to cover the bumper, hood, and front fenders. But is it ok to spray the 3M spray over the headlights ? So that they are protected as well ?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm PISSED!
Had the Beetle out a few minutes ago, and was detoured through a parking lot as they were doing roadwork. My bug is stock height, and I was nervous about the incline ramp into the lot. I went slow, and really don't think I rubbed, but got to where I was going and took a peek under the valence... I found a few pock marks/chips but to my surprise I actually DONT think they were from the parking lot incline. If they were scrapes I would see trails for the marks, and scrapes on the dust tray, right? I suspect more likely these are chips from road dirt/sand etc. Right?

In any case, the car has 200 miles on it... This is gonna piss me off. What's the best way to fix this, without having to reshoot the whole bumper?!










The white "line" in the paint above the marks is the reflection of my phone. Lol


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

So, my front bumper and part of my hood is also victim to stone chips. So much in fact that it always looks like the front of my car is covered in bugs. So I emailed vwoa and explained to them how it looks and my disappointment since I've only had the car for five months. Needless to say, they emailed me back by the end of the day and told me they were sorry for my disappointment and they can understand how I would want my car in pristine condition, and told me to make an appointment at my local vw dealership and to email them back which dealership and my appointment and they would follow up after my car had been evaluated and take further actions to take care of it for me. So... We will see what happens. I'm off Monday so I plan on it then. Have to call and schedule an appointment today.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

:thumbup:hope something good comes of this!


AustinBell91 said:


> So, my front bumper and part of my hood is also victim to stone chips. So much in fact that it always looks like the front of my car is covered in bugs. So I emailed vwoa and explained to them how it looks and my disappointment since I've only had the car for five months. Needless to say, they emailed me back by the end of the day and told me they were sorry for my disappointment and they can understand how I would want my car in pristine condition, and told me to make an appointment at my local vw dealership and to email them back which dealership and my appointment and they would follow up after my car had been evaluated and take further actions to take care of it for me. So... We will see what happens. I'm off Monday so I plan on it then. Have to call and schedule an appointment today.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I'm PISSED!
> Had the Beetle out a few minutes ago, and was detoured through a parking lot as they were doing roadwork. My bug is stock height, and I was nervous about the incline ramp into the lot. I went slow, and really don't think I rubbed, but got to where I was going and took a peek under the valence... I found a few pock marks/chips but to my surprise I actually DONT think they were from the parking lot incline. If they were scrapes I would see trails for the marks, and scrapes on the dust tray, right? I suspect more likely these are chips from road dirt/sand etc. Right?
> 
> In any case, the car has 200 miles on it... This is gonna piss me off. What's the best way to fix this, without having to reshoot the whole bumper?!
> ...


My bother the geeky vw person says you may have been to close to the car in front. does not look like a scrape just powerfull stone hits.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a clear bra now. the buy that did it say, vw are know for this. he says the vw dealers know this and sell the heck out of his services.

This is becuase of new restrictions in Mexico on emissions, they don't use the same hard paint as they did and the clear coat is microns thin.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Have you tried that stuff Babie?


no but read it. I got a clear 3m bra done.

I HATE STONE CHIP MORE THAT MY LAST BOY FRIEND AND HE CHEATED....LOL :banghead:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Babie said:


> My bother the geeky vw person says you may have been to close to the car in front. does not look like a scrape just powerfull stone hits.


To be entirely honest, I think your brother is 100% right. 
Though I've been VERY conscious about my range because I read this thread before I even bought the car.
Just the same, I'll let the dealer look at it. I'm not thrilled at the concept of removing the bumper (I've had other issues arise on prior vehicles like broken clips, etc) 
But I'd like to fix it either way. If they fix it or if I pay to have it fixed I NEVER EXPECTED the dealer to even offer, and almost feel bad even letting them look on the premise they may cover something that I really don't think was anything to do with the car or the dealer. But, we will cross that bridge when I get to it.
I want to clear wrap the nose, and don't want to cover chips.

Babie, who/where did you get your clear done? 

Thanks!
Tell your brother I appriciate his confirming my thoughts.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got home from the VW dealership. They took a look at it today to determine if it can be covered under warranty or not. And let me just say, VWOA will be getting another email VERY shortly. Maybe within the next couple days because I have to cool off some so the email isn't too much to handle.

On top of the rep. being over an hour later and the service people having no clue what was going on, when he did finally show up he was very rude and short. He thumbed at the car for a minute and then said, "Nope, not covered. Who's to say you weren't behind a truck full of rocks following too closely and some bounced out? It's called wear and tear on the car. If it was peeling it would be one thing." So I showed him where the fender meets the bumper and how it is peeling because of the rubbing, not because of rocks and he had no response. He went back to the rock chips. His boss is supposed to be calling me by the end of the work day tomorrow to follow up with me. If he doesn't say what I'd like for him to after I explain to him what happened and the situation with my car, I guess I will just have to find out who his boss is and go to them.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

AustinBell91 said:


> On top of the rep. being over an hour later and the service people having no clue what was going on, when he did finally show up he was very rude and short. He thumbed at the car for a minute and then said, "Nope, not covered. Who's to say you weren't behind a truck full of rocks following too closely and some bounced out? It's called wear and tear on the car. If it was peeling it would be one thing." So I showed him where the fender meets the bumper and how it is peeling because of the rubbing, not because of rocks and he had no response. He went back to the rock chips. His boss is supposed to be calling me by the end of the work day tomorrow to follow up with me. If he doesn't say what I'd like for him to after I explain to him what happened and the situation with my car, I guess I will just have to find out who his boss is and go to them.


That's too bad; sounds like the experience I had/have with rust on my MKV GLI. One spot on my door that started under the skin and I got the same response in a similar tone from the regional rep. He wasn't late though. My car is going back in next week for rust repair and they're going to 'reassess' the door, but they are taking care of a bad spot on the rear quarter panel and both (I believe both) front fenders. 

I have to say I was upset when they declined the door rust the first time. My service rep explained it well; there's a tough call they (the reps) have to make on paint/body work: is the 'damage' a _manufacturer defect_ or is it normal wear and tear? The warranty is for _manufacturer defects_, so if it's just from road use, they're not going to cover it. I'm not defending the rep here, just clarifying the warranty.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

What are you guys paying for the 3m clear bra?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I too would be interested in who is doing the clear bras... I'm in Suffolk, on Long Island. If anyone does them, or knows a GOOD shop drop me a line please!


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine is also getting the clear bra as soon as possible. The rear fenders are getting chips...


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

Had the clear bra installed about 4 weeks ago - all my vehicles have it. Not cheap, but costs less than repainting hood, nose, valance, etc.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Since I had posted a while back about the paint issue on the front of my car and what all was happening, I thought I should update with current news. I contacted vwoa corporate after my Upsetting meet with the representative. To be clear, yes my car has an abnormal amount of rock chips for only being owned since February, but rock chips aren't covered. The paint is peeling where the bumper and fender meet beside the headlights on both sides. Winch was part two of my concern. And lastly there is a huge paint flaw on the lip of my bumper that looks as if tape or something got stuck and painted over from the factory. 

I met with the same representative as before a week ago(haven't had time to update until now) and expressed my concerns and to let him take a second look. Needless to say, I have an appointment September 16th to drop the car off and it's having the whole front bumper re painted. I made sure to get paperwork saying that they will be doing the entire front bumper, and paying for a rental car until it's finished(3-5 days since their body shop is in another state). This dealership doesn't do loaners.... Which is weird because every other vw dealership has for me. So... Rental car at their expense it is. But it doesn't matter. I'm just happy that my car is getting the defective paint fixed, finally.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

[/QUOTE]So I showed him where the fender meets the bumper and how it is peeling because of the rubbing, not because of rocks and he had no response. He went back to the rock chips. His boss is supposed to be calling me by the end of the work day tomorrow to follow up with me. If he doesn't say what I'd like for him to after I explain to him what happened and the situation with my car, I guess I will just have to find out who his boss is and go to them.[/QUOTE]

I had rear bumper painted 3 times because paint bubbling on same joint.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

this is the no 1 concern on my resale value of my car. what little resale value is diminished with all the rock chips. my vw wins the prize for qty and short ownership of how many. my friend got a Hyandai remember in one of my post. she has twice as many miles, and only a few tiny ones. my car has freckles. i had a clear bra done, put on the a pillar i now see chips. 

VW Paint is ultra brittle and thin. seems they dont use much clear coat. urethane clear coat is stronger than paint, but heavier and costly from what i hear.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Have you tried that stuff Babie?


my brother did his gti with clear before he drove to SC. and he said it helps 50% of the time with chips.

my mom's bmw has next to no chips and with a ton of miles


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*VW must be using a poor quality of paint*

My best friend came over the other day. She got her car about the same time. She got a Ford Focus.

Anyway, she is a sale rep and puts on heavy highway miles on her can, I mean heavy, she has over 25K in just over a year.

We washed her car and waxed it yesterday, I could only fine a couple and just a couple of rock chip and they were tiny. Like I said maybe 2-3. I was amaze how well her paint has stood up.

NOW MY CAR, IT SEEM LIKE I GET ROCK CHIPS DAILY, and i don't have nearly as many miles and I use the best roads and don't use the highway rarely.

I noticed a new paint chip, and it seem to be flaking there as well. I did have a clear bra sprayed, but it yellowed and that looked worst. LAST YEAR FOR MY B...going back to BIMMER


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cablvr said:


> Had the clear bra installed about 4 weeks ago - all my vehicles have it. Not cheap, but costs less than repainting hood, nose, valance, etc.


did you have foggy bubbles on yours? I had mine done a week ago and there are still foggy bubbles in some areas. I'm slightly concerned even though done at a reputable shop it was a "cash deal".


----------

